
Ask HN: What is going on at Apple? - workthrowaway27
The recent quality of software coming out of Apple is atrocious. I now have to routinely restart my iPhone several times a day just to open applications like Mail or iBooks. Photos that I&#x27;ve taken are randomly removed from the photos app only to show up days later (and sometimes not at all). After hanging up a phone call my phone continues to vibrate until the caller gets sent to voicemail. Not to mention the security issues with OS X.<p>And these are just the issues I can think of off the top of my head and that I&#x27;ve had direct experience with. If I produced even one bug of this severity I&#x27;m pretty sure my employer would never let me work on anything important again.<p>Has something changed internally at Apple that&#x27;s caused this?
======
kotrunga
Apple better get their act together. Their image that Steve Jobs fought so
hard to create has been slipping since he passed. One problem is that the
other options aren't great (depending on what you're looking at). In terms of
operating systems, if Windows 10 becomes the better option, that's pretty bad.
Because Windows 10 is bad.

~~~
romanovcode
If MS fixes Edge completely (it's already pretty good) and improves their
design (on the way with this "fluent"[0] stuff) and also creates a laptop with
just as good trackpad.

I think then people will actually switch back to Windows.

[0] [https://fluent.microsoft.com/](https://fluent.microsoft.com/)

------
bsvalley
No code reviews. One single developer owns a lot of code. Extremely tied
deadlines with very high expectations. Things get pushed out all the time. No
real team work. Just code in time, send it to QA, they'll find 10000 bugs...
problem, you only have a week to fix everything. Guess what, *hit gets pushed
out.

In other words, there's no time to right quality code at Apple. Either you're
an extremely talented and organized developer, or, you'll keep shipping ugly
code.

~~~
TXV
I would've thought a company with the near-infinite resources they have strove
really hard to hire extremely talented and organized developers.

------
akulbe
Yep. Steve Jobs died. There hasn't been a bulldog like him to keep things on
the rails. It's just taken this long for the cracks to show.

I commented on this here as well.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15805100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15805100)

I switched to Windows 10. The move is painful, to say the least.

------
siquick
Have you tried 'Reset All Settings'? This solved a ton of my woes and my 2.5
year old iPhone 6S so much faster.

~~~
workthrowaway27
Thanks, I'll give it a try. I have a 6S as well.

~~~
planetartie
Is there a way to remove or bypass Apple ID from the iPhone x I found one in
Central Park and kept it on me as I commute through the park every day for 3
weeks with no call or text sent to the phone so I decided to restore it since
I did not know the passcode

~~~
stephenr
What you have there sir, is called stolen property.

It doesn't matter that you didn't steal it. You took it, and didn't turn it in
as lost property to a police station, therefore, you stole it.

------
gt2
I agree quality has gone down.

But new features abound, and while you may not need all of them, some are
great.

My advice is to keep up to date on 1 device.

Browse photos and other things into a separate device that doesn't update to
the latest and greatest.

